# Buttering - binding choice ?



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Winged Highback with Lateral Flex!!!!!

The Flux DS is a great example!!!!!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

best binding for buttering is time on board and practice. you can actually practice some of it without snow on carpet.

counter-intuitively, buttering has very, very little to do with equipment unless you are riding a very stiff board.

all being said, I would love to try some wings!


----------



## ZeMax (Feb 21, 2014)

So 1 for flex matters and 1 for it doesn't. Was afraid of that.


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

ZeMax said:


> So 1 for flex matters and 1 for it doesn't. Was afraid of that.


Buttering is more about weight transfer and body position. Many of the movements don't heavily depend on your binding other than they keep you attached. So, both are true. For some tricks a bit of flex helps and for others it doesn't make a difference.


----------



## ZeMax (Feb 21, 2014)

Aiidoneus, that's what I thought until I bumped into bindings reviews and they had a Buttering Easy-O-Meter. Starting to look like a marketing gimmick.

Mizu Kuma: how does more flex helps buttering ?


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

ZeMax said:


> Mizu Kuma: how does more flex helps buttering ?


Lateral Flex (Nose <> Tail) helps you transfer your weight over your foot that your buttering on!!!!!

In similar ways that a Rockered Profile, and a Soft Flex in your Board will also make it easier to Butter!!!!!

This all doesn't mean that you can't Butter on a Stiff Combo though!!!!! 

It just makes it easier!!!!!


----------



## ZeMax (Feb 21, 2014)

The weight over the foot thing makes alot of sense thanks !


----------



## Extazy (Feb 27, 2014)

How about binding frames that allow you to flex board more efficiently or easier?

I am talking about burton channel system and mini disk system from Union.

I never used any of those so cant comment but interested to hear opinion if someone tried those.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

If your choices are Malavitas or NX2-ATs, definitely go Malavitas. Burtons Reflex discs work well for buttering, as do other companies mini disks.


----------



## ZeMax (Feb 21, 2014)

Well damn, turns out winged highbacks and double Boa boots don't mix


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

ZeMax said:


> Well damn, turns out winged highbacks and double Boa boots don't mix


Flux DS has a small wing, that I'm pretty sure will go nowhere near the boa coiler!!!!!


----------



## ZeMax (Feb 21, 2014)

Mizu I am not buying new bindings, I had to renew my 2 pairs of boots this year so snowboarding budget is capped. I am trying to use what I have in stock.


----------



## ZeMax (Feb 21, 2014)

You know what ? just got an idea: It's Dremel time ! It's not like half an inch off the wing is going to change anything major to that Highback.


----------



## ZeMax (Feb 21, 2014)

Ended up "trimming 3/4 inch of the wings on the high backs to clear the Boa's ratchets. 

Had an easier time buttering the board. It was my First time of the year on the snow, not warmed up. Guess the Malavitas were really the way to go. 

Thanks guys :thumbsup:


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Cool, nice work!!!!!

And oops about already havin the Vitas!!!!! :facepalm3:


----------

